# Memphis Field Trial



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

Remember the grounds are NOT the same as the previous years. Please look at the map on the premium. The headquarters will be at the Jones' property just west of the Hernando square approximately 4 miles.

https://www.entryexpress.net/

Good luck to everyone this weekend!

Jason


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Have any stakes, been assigned to any of the locations?


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, we have an idea where we would like certain stakes to run; however, until the open judges look at the grounds tomorrow nothing is in stone. For example, we hope to start the open at the Jones' property but that is only if the judges like it. 

Jason


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Will the locations be posted at the hotel?


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

If they are not, then proceed to the Jones' property, then follow the signs!

Jason


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

Man Flem Flam....That picture added 10 lbs to you......


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Any news yet???

Sean


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

27 back to the land blind in the open. First series was a quad with two retired.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Derby finished. Not sure of all the results. Hillman got second and a jam. Dan Blevins got fourth. Harp a rj. I got a jam.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Jeff Henard won with Aggie, and Hillman got second. Thats all I remember. Congratulations Jeff !!!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

22 to the open water blind.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

13 back for open water marks tomorrow.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Any more news?
Sean


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

All I heard was 23 back to land blind in AM. sorry don't know #'s.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am
1
4
8
9
10
11
16
23
24
28
34
36
38
41
44
45
46
50
51
57
59
62
63


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

The AM is running a double blind land and water with poison bird. Don't know any specifics on line or how tight they are. Congrats to Kristie Coley first time handling a dog and doing well. Thanks Jimmie D. for giving her pointers on the blinds when I had to head home.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am to the 4th
1
9
11
23
24
28
38
41
50
51
57
63


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

anyone have the open call back numbers?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not sure of the open call back numbers. I think jimmy darnell had both dogs back. Scott Harp had 4 dogs including Rebel. Lister had one back-Cole.
Mark Smith had one back. Moody had some back but not sure how many.

I was told that 4th series is a Quad with a 300 yard flyer.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Open results:

1) Cody Stratham O/ Moody H
2) Quick Broyles O/ Smith H
3) Petey Worthington O/ Harp H
4) Rebel Worthington O/ Harp H
RJ Moody ?
Jams:
Cole Hughes O/ Lister H
Cane Darnell O/H
Bounce Bruninga O/ Harp H
Moose Garland O/ Harp H
Booty Raider Da Roza O/ Dautreull H
Dennis Wilcox ?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

WAY TO GO Cody and Charlie!!!

Sister "Jiggy" did a GREAT job this weekend too!


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

who was the RJ?


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Anybody hear anything on AM and Q?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

From what i remember Jeff Horsely won the Q with Chilli , and Joe Harp got 2nd with Bunny. 15 dogs finished the Q .


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

tuffpup said:


> Anybody hear anything on AM and Q?


Jimmy got a big piece of it with Caine. I think Wally Riffle and Tera got 4th. Lucy got her first AA green!


John


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

John Gassner said:


> Lucy got her first AA green!


Y'know, when I sent you guys Lucy, you made some promises like we'll do our best to make you proud blah blah blah. Yeah, an all-age JAM on a three year old Golden bitch...just another ho hum trial weekend... ;-) (Nice job, guys.)

Oh, and the piece that Jimm*ie* got with Cane was *blue*. 

But the question on everyone's mind is, how many colored ribbons did Mr. Munch get this weekend?


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

that color would be green honey. but i did leave mr blue out of the am this weekend. this was minnie pearls last trial. she jammed the am but she told me its time to retire to the couch for good.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats jimmie


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO LUCY!!!!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

kip said:


> this was minnie pearls last trial. she jammed the am but she told me its time to retire to the couch for good.


Well, Congrats to Minnie on her retirement.... she's earned it! Good girl, Minnie!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Some pics; Mark Sehon and Will







running first series Derby


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Trey Langus and Blue.....David Moronge Judge


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Mark Smith with Whiskey:


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

A BIG Congrats to my old friend Jeff Henard on his win in the Derby! It's good to see your name out there again. I guess now you know how good a dog you got and oh yea, it's got to be the WINGERS!

Rich


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

Full results posted on entryexpress.net

Jason


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Nice pics Jay. Congrats on your first "JAM" w/ Raven.

Congrats to Southlake Smith. 2nd in the open.  Quick and Mark are on a roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mark has had a HUGE spring.


----------

